# Bee rescue



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

Just got a call about a big bee tree that fell at hunting club. Guess the tree busted up some and the combs exposed. It fell a few weeks ago but they were still there a few days ago. I just started this spring. Not sure if Im o for cutting them out and trying o put comb in frames but I may try. Is there much chance that bait hive will work? I have done that and have LGO. He thinks there are a lot of bees and comb. Really like to get them in a hive. The one of my two hives isn't doing too good. Also I'd really like to get some feral genetics.


----------



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

Hope they're still there.


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

How cool. I'm in Springfield. If I was available I would come and help you, but can't do it for a while. I know you can do it though. Watch a few videos on the web and figure out all that you will need. It is going to be hot, but make sure you suit up for this as I imagine they will be a might testy. :applause: 
Also, have someone there with you. Cutting up a fallen tree can be dangerous. I was a logger in big timber for a while, and I've seen some bad things happen.


----------



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I'm meeting him in a couple hours. Do the usually stay in the damaged tree or do I need to try to get them out today.


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

You'll probably want to move them ASAP. Sometimes they will stay, but from what you said, it sounds like enough damage that they will be scouting for a new place. The problems in this are that robbers can get at it, and it is a little too late for them to get established somewhere else on their own unless they could build comb and move stores in a hurry. Who knows how strong of a hive it is. Wish I was there. Take some pictures if possible.


----------



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

I was too late. Looks like they left on their own though. No dead bees. I set up the bait hive just in case they're still looking for a place.


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh man. Sorry bro. Were you able to save any comb for future use?


----------



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

Not yet. They said they'd let me know when they cut the log up. It's in the yard of a hunting club's cabin. It's a great place for a swarm trap next spring, i think. On top of a shed roof in a little clearing in the woods near a duck pond.

Do robber bees go after the comb?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> Do robber bees go after the comb?

Robbers will go after any honey left in the combs. They are not interested in the empty combs themselves. However other critters, including wax moths, can infest the combs and destroy them.


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

Rader is correct. If you wait too long there will probably not be much usable comb left. Do they have to cut the log, or is that something you can do?


----------



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

The club has a locked gate so I need one of the members to go with me. It's out 25 miles from the only member that I know so not sure when I can get out there. The comb that I could see was empty. Bright new comb though. Not much there anyway unless is not all in the same spot. Trees hollow all the way though so may be lower down.


----------



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for the advice.


----------

